# Win 10, no privacy?



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...stream-windows-10-watching-logging-everything

"*More than 14 million devices are already running Microsoft&#8217;s Windows 10* after its global launch on Wednesday, but it&#8217;s unclear how many of their users read the company&#8217;s Privacy Policy and Service Agreement before downloading. Tucked away in the 45 pages&#8217; worth of terms and conditions (effective August 1) is a substantial power grab:* The company is collecting data on much of what you do while using its new software.* 
From the moment an account is created, Microsoft begins watching. The company saves customers&#8217; basic information - name, contact details, passwords, demographic data and credit card specifics *- but it also digs a bit deeper.*

Other information Microsoft saves includes Bing search queries and conversations with the new digital personal assistant Cortana; contents of private communications such as email; websites and apps visited (including features accessed and length of time used); and contents of private folders. *Furthermore, &#8220;your typed and handwritten words are collected,&#8221; the Privacy Statement says, which many online observers liken to a keylogger. *Microsoft says they collect the information &#8220;to provide you a personalized user dictionary, help you type and write on your device with better character recognition, and provide you with text suggestions as you type or write.&#8221;

*All this information doesn&#8217;t necessarily remain with just Microsoft. *The company says it uses the data collected for three purposes: to provide and improve its services; to send customers personalized promotions; and to display targeted advertising, which sometimes requires the information be *shared with third parties."*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been looking at that. I don't like it, but we don't have much realistic choice. Linux desktops aren't mature, Mac's are convoluted, and they probably do the same with previous versions of Windows anyway.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Like Leo Laporte said yesterday MAYBE just maybe MS made a mistake and MEANT IF you use the cloud based drives etc. to save things on. But he talked about 2 hours yesterday on this. He didn't like it, and it made him queasy. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Like Leo Laporte said yesterday MAYBE just maybe MS made a mistake and MEANT IF you use the cloud based drives etc. to save things on. But he talked about 2 hours yesterday on this. He didn't like it, and it made him queasy. LOL


Cloud drives shouldn't be a problem either. If you store sensitive information on a cloud drive, encrypt it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Linux is good for browsing and anything to do with browsing the web.
Windows runs the games I like (already tried with Linux - no go).
So I am thinking of a dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu Linux or even running Linux off of a large flash drive (which I've done before when trying to save files off of a bad hard drive).


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Linux or similar programming may not be as mature but I am really thinking that I may jump from Win8.1 to Linux rather than to Win10. 

Most of my computer experience at this point is web browsing which I think might just work pretty well. 

Now would probably be a good time to give it a shot because if I should decide I want to give Win10 a try, the update is still a freebie for a few more months. 

If I decide I like Linux, I'm not likely to return to Windows without a very compelling reason since I tend to stick with what's familiar.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Linux is good for browsing and anything to do with browsing the web.
> Windows runs the games I like (already tried with Linux - no go).
> So I am thinking of a dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu Linux or even running Linux off of a large flash drive (which I've done before when trying to save files off of a bad hard drive).


Windows 7 still has 5 years of update support left, so there's no compelling reason to give Windows up any time soon. There are features of Windows 7 that I'm going to miss with Windows 10.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Maybe windows 10 can be de-clouded and god moded as windows 7 and 8 , 8.1 can be for those with privacy concerns.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It us my understanding that during installation you are given the voice to do the auto settings , or custom. If you choose custom, you can opt out of all of that.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

vicker said:


> It us my understanding that during installation you are given the voice to do the auto settings , or custom. If you choose custom, you can opt out of all of that.


Denninger indicated that, too.

http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=230462



> Once again, if you take the *Express* button during the setup you're going to turn on a *lot* of data uploading to Microsoft and you have to assume they _*will *_use it for advertising purposes. _This is the new model of Windows -- you're not buying the software, but nothing is "free"; Microsoft *assumes* most people will take "Express" and with it allow them to advertise._
> But you don't have to. When the "Express" button comes up to the lower left of the screen is a clickable link that takes you through _two full screens _of clickable "switches" for data that can be sent (or not) off your machine. Yes, IMHO most of those should be *off*, and yes, they all default *on*. So don't do that.
> If you already screwed up left click the Start button and select "Settings" then "Privacy." Turn off the things you don't want on. That doesn't erase what is already sent, but it does stop future transmissions.


Y'all keep discussing......I'm still undecided if I want to install.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You can indeed opt out of all that. I made my account local, opted out of sharing darn near EVERYTHING, etc.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, I have a friend in Europe who is in the computer/Internet field. He said he opted out of darn near everything too.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you've already installed Windows 10 and wish to opt out of the privacy settings, follow this guide.

http://www.techrepublic.com/article...y-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/

That should do it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess one has to ask WHY such a monstrosity exists? And why anybody in their right mind would use it to do anything but maybe use it only offline with no way for it to phone home? Trust your medical or banking/tax records to this swiss cheese of an operating system??? Really??? Are you crazy??? Sounds like a CIA/NSA wet dream. If all these vulnerbilities are built into it, I sure would never install it and take it online. Little magic boxes checked or unchecked to opt out of something, still exist, and unfortunately some update can secretly check or uncheck them to make you vulnerable again. Or some third party malware could opt you back in, only with info going to them. Who trusts a company like this or their product??? As Forrest Gump said, "Stupid is as stupid does!"


----------

